# Single led VisionX Cannon narrow beam spotlight experiences wanted



## Walterk (Apr 16, 2017)

Hi folks,

Been looking around some time to find a single led narrow spot for reasonable costs. I like to have a single led, not an array.

Searches so far brought me to VisionX Cannon series and wonder how they work out in real life?? 
Are there better alternatives? 

Different sizes and wattages, all single led and 12-30Volt.
The 4,5inch is based on SST90 I think, and claimed to be 25W. 
Think I also found them without brand name which is good, because the VisionX are eXpensive.
6,8inch 50 Watt
8,7inch 90 Watt. Unbelievable wattages... 

Hope some of you handled them and can share opinions?

Grts Walter


----------

